#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  How to point out the Graph intersection

## hasan247

I need to enter the peakest point (NC Value) in a graph with automatic formula

where to enter it on highlighted area

Please can anybody help me on this.

----------


## Andy Pope

Have a look here
http://www.andypope.info/charts/intersection.htm

you will need to setup tests for all lines you want to check intersection of.

----------


## hasan247

Thanks Andy

Have a Good day :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

